# Well Crap...



## Blake Bowden (Jul 4, 2012)

Suspect Returned Used Enemas To Florida CVS


Suspect Returned Used Enemas To Florida CVS | The Smoking Gun

LOL EW!!!


----------



## scialytic (Jul 4, 2012)

The Federal Anti-Tampering Act is no joke! If he's prosecuted, he's screwed...pun intended.


----------

